# Ratchet and Clank - A Crack in Time



## Cayal (Aug 7, 2009)

Ratchet and Clank: A Crack in Time – Everything we know. - Playstation Squad

I can't wait for Ratchet and Clank. I love the series and really cannot complain about any of it.
ACiT graphics look stunning.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Feb 28, 2010)

This is really well done - have it on the PS3 and it's just great.


----------



## CyBeR (Feb 28, 2010)

Finished it once...now playing Challenge mode. It's a bit below 'Tools of destruction' but I'm enjoying it immensely anyway. I only got into the series with ToD but I can see myself going back to older entries...

I really do hope for a 'Jak' PS 3 game. It's long overdue.


----------



## Cayal (Mar 2, 2010)

CyBeR said:


> Finished it once...now playing Challenge mode. It's a bit below 'Tools of destruction' but I'm enjoying it immensely anyway. I only got into the series with ToD but I can see myself going back to older entries...



I love R&C, the PS2 versions were awesome.

I thought AC!T was better then TOD btw.


----------

